# Mobile Phone Repair?



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good mobile phone repair service? I broke the screen on my iPhone 5s, and in fact also have an iPad that's cracked that I've been using anyway for the last few months. 

Anyone have any experience with any particular company here you can recommend for me, and possibly know the cost?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

iPhone Repair | iPad Repair | iPhone Fix - The #1 Repair Center in Dubai UAE I used hem recently - they fixed my screen on my iPhone 5 in 1 hour


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Celmetro.com

There good pick up and drop for free 

Fixed my ipad screen and you get 2 year guarantee - genuine apple replacement parts


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

They charged 550 dirhams to fix my wife's iphone 5S screen just a couple weeks ago. The first screen had issues where the screen was registering touches that weren't happening all the time, which made it unusable. I brought it back, and they put a different screen on, but it wasn't seated properly to the phone, which made the home button loose, and feel more sunken in. Finally they fixed it right the third time.

So check it carefully as soon as you get it back.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

webmongaz said:


> iPhone Repair | iPad Repair | iPhone Fix - The #1 Repair Center in Dubai UAE I used hem recently - they fixed my screen on my iPhone 5 in 1 hour


Thanks to this threat, I had them repair my iPhone 5s with a broken LCD. In Dubai I normally give up when an item fails, but in this case repair was the right thing. It was picked up from my home yesterday, and returned today with a reasonable repair tag (550aed for an new LCD). Now I have given them my broken iPad mini and iPhone 4s for repair.


----------



## mo87 (Mar 23, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good mobile phone repair service? I broke the screen on my iPhone 5s, and in fact also have an iPad that's cracked that I've been using anyway for the last few months. Anyone have any experience with any particular company here you can recommend for me, and possibly know the cost?


Man do as I did, watch 'how to' in YouTube & buy the new digitizer "90% of broken cases are actually the digitizer not the LCD it self". Go step by step and fix it your self. It took me like an hour or 2 to replace the screen of my iPad Air " same process with the iPhone" to a brand new one. Benefits, cheaper by at least half and feels great after! 
Ps* buy the parts bundle through amazon.


----------

